# Jupiter 2 Interior Floor Color



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just wondering from past J2 builders, as to what color paint did you use for the inner circle of the floor. I purchased the painting masks and have the vinyl circle piece but would prefer to paint it on. The recommended Testors Flat Dark Tan, doesn't seem to match most pictures I've seem posted on-line. 

Any help would be appreciated. BTW i did the outer ring in Tamiya 
linoleum Deck Brown. I liked this shade better than the Burnt Umber as recommended


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I used the colors recommended in the instructions, and was very happy with the results. Applying a sprayed gloss clear coat over the finished paints really makes an awesome finished deck, with flats used on the walls & columns, as well as the Central Astrogator. but do NOT apply a flatcoat to any of the clear parts, such as the Astrogator Dome or the clear Freezing tube walls. 
And as I grow older and more experienced, I have found Tamiya paints to be much more "user friendly" than Testors paints, regardless of the extra $$ I have to pay for them.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

bogies4 said:


> ....I purchased the painting masks and have the vinyl circle piece but would prefer to paint it on.


You do realize you don't actually _*paint*_ the mask, right? They are paint _*guides*_, hence the word "*MASK*"! You paint the inner circle color first, put the center disk in place then paint the outer color over the first. Or vise-versa.

Or did I misunderstand you?

Carl-


----------



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, I realize the I don't paint the mask. My point was that the mask for the inner circle was designed to be used IF you didn't want to paint the inner circle. The makers tried to match the vinyl to the color of the set. My concern is both the color of the mask as well as Moebius' recommended color did not seem to match any screen shots I've seem of the actual set
Thanks for your input


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I did the small PL Jupiter 2 I used Testors Gloss Brown in the little 1/4 oz jar mixed 50 50 with their light gloss brown, and Gloss Model Master Ivory for the interior.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

bogies4 said:


> Yes, I realize the I don't paint the mask. My point was that the mask for the inner circle was designed to be used IF you didn't want to paint the inner circle. The makers tried to match the vinyl to the color of the set. My concern is both the color of the mask as well as Moebius' recommended color did not seem to match any screen shots I've seem of the actual set
> Thanks for your input


Ah, I see. I hadn't seen these mask to know that. I_ assumed _they were black. But you know what they say about the first three letters in assume....

Sorry,
Carl-


----------

